# Is this worthy of a bug report, or is it something I am doing wrong?



## FooBSDer (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't know if this is worthy of a bug report, or just something I am doing wrong. 

Just got new release....Got usb wifi working! Did `portsnap fetch && portsnap extract`. Every port I have tried to compile thus far has failed with a similar error to that below.

Has anyone else experienced this?



```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD_Box.windstream.net 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr
/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

error:

```
READS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING tnl/t_vb_cull.c -o 
tnl/t_vb_cull.o
cc -c -I../../include -I../../src/mesa -I../../src/mesa/main -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes 
-std=c99 -ffast-math -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB 
-DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING tnl/t_vb_fog.c -o 
tnl/t_vb_fog.o
tnl/t_vb_fog.c: In function 'run_fog_stage':
tnl/t_vb_fog.c:223: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[2]: *** [tnl/t_vb_fog.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglut/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/mesa'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglut/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/libglut.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos.
```


----------



## vermaden (Nov 30, 2009)

FooBSDer said:
			
		

> internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11



This is FAQ about signal 11 errors, in short words: *hardware fail*
http://unixguide.net/freebsd/faq/05.08.shtml


----------



## FooBSDer (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting. I have tried to compile the same ports 5 more times and the compiler stops and indicates an error in a different line every time. According to the FAQ, I need to check out my hardware.

Gonna try it on another machine while I am at it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## FooBSDer (Nov 30, 2009)

Same port compiled on a different machine with 8.0.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 30, 2009)

I would check memory with some *memtest* livecd.
I would also check hard drive with similar command:
`# dd < /dev/ad0 > /dev/null bs=16m`
You should also check your CPU/Chipset temperature.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 30, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> with some *memtest* livecd


What for? memtest86+ is available in the port system (and as a package of course) and is loadable before system startup.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2009)

You may try to *underclock* the chip if the
motherboard supports it;
and/or, a reboot often has fixed those errors 
(which often used to (here) appear, seldom now)
and/or, sometimes temporarily renaming
/etc/make.conf to something else for the build
that is problematic.


----------

